# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Unterbacher See

## Chrissi

Jemand Erfahrung mit Surfen auf dem Unterbacher See / Dsseldorf ?
Hab mir die Schule dort mal angesehen, allerlei Material zum Leihen, sieht 
ganz passabel aus.
Mehr Erfahrungen ?

----------


## Redaktion

...ach ja, der Unterbacher See. Ganze 19 Jahre ist's her. Gerade den VDWS Schein in der Tasche und ohne eigenes Material... Der See ist O.K. Wie berall in dieser Region sorgen die Bume fr recht bigen Wind in Ufernhe, aber das ist bei kleineren Seen wie dem Elbsee ganz in der Nhe wesentlich schlimmer. Mir hat's Spa gemacht.

Viel Spa 
Christian

----------


## Henning

...so lange ists her, da war ich auch da, ein, zwei male. nie wieder, dachte ich damals. aber gut, viele bume, superbig, und manchmal reichte es fr ne rutschpartie ber 100 meter. ich fand den elbsee nicht unbedingt schlechter, ne schne wiese zum aufriggen, und billi wars damals auch.
hau rein, viel spa. wenn du mehr zeit und nen auto hast, fahr lieber nach roermond oder noch weiter, ans veluwemeer nacfh nl.

----------


## soulsurfer

Der Unterbacher See ist nur ber die Surfschule erreichbar. Die Dame, die dort arbeitet, ist den Weg allerdings wert. Schnwettersurfen mit einer der wenigen Nichtschnwettersurferinnnen, die es gibt. Und sie ist wunderschn. Also, hinfahren und hflich sein.... Viel Spass, C.

----------


## Redaktion

Wegen Entgleisung in den Umgangsformen (=Beleidigungen) mussten hier leider einige Beitrge gelscht werden.  Bitte immer daran denken, dass auch jeder unregistrierte User im Fall der Flle fr Justiza zu ermitteln ist.
Gre
Jrgen Schall/Redaktion

----------

